

Why we started startuplab.co - danielpal
http://startuplab.co/blog/2011/06/07/why-we-started-startuplabco/

======
mikeleeorg
I love seeing initiatives like this, especially in areas with traditionally
little entrepreneurial support. The "Silicon Valley Experience" is interesting
too. I wonder if this will be a popular program for them.

~~~
danielpal
Thanks, that is the idea, to provide more support. The Silicon Valley
Experience comes from a similar experience in NY. About 2 months ago 4 latin
american entrepreneurs and I did a trip to NY(general assembly) to work from
there for 3 weeks and we had a great time. Everyone loved the trip so much,
and it was so valuable, that I decided to create an ongoing program, but this
time to Silicon Valley.

